# New member



## Christydgal (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey all! I'm christy! I'm trying to figure out this whole good food bad thing, good protein bad protein thing.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 13, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Christydgal* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 13, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums christy!!!


----------

